
Significant Changes in macOS 10.15 Catalina of Interest to Mac Admins - miles
https://medium.com/@hammen/significant-changes-in-macos-10-15-catalina-of-interest-to-mac-admins-fbc3865c055e
======
amaccuish
Losing printer driver support is going to be a pain. I hope they keep CUPS
around!

~~~
floatingatoll
How prevalent are printers that _don’t_ support AirPrint? It’s been out since
2012 and HP developed it. I assume it’ll be an IT nightmare and a one-time
conversion hell for a lot of people :(

~~~
amaccuish
It's more a fact that we can't use AirPrint. We need things like accounting,
authentication. Not all printers seem to support that over AirPrint.

